# Recieved P by shipping a week ago



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I recieved my Rhom just over a week ago. It was my first time having any fish shipped to me. When I got him, he came with a rub on his chin and slightly frayed fins.
I'm not one to salt all the time but I did (twice at one tablespoon per 10 gallons) in hopes to prevent infection to the rub.
I've noticed darkening around the rub, telling me its healing well, but then noticed slight blemmishes on his flanks but concentrated on his face/head area. These blemmishes have grown to almost double their size in the last 4 days. The one at the base of his tail actually wraps around the base, starting from one side and wrapping around the top to the opposite side.

I keep telling myself that these white blemmishes were caused by his travels...weakening certain spots in his skin, and now those spots are healing. But I don't recall anyone ever having gone through something similar...then again, I've never paid attention to that because I was never going to have a fish shipped.

He's a very active Rhombeus, and eats like a pig.

Water levels are pretty decent being,
PH - 7.6
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 0
GH - 10 dkh
KH - 5 dkh

Few Pictures and a video.
Sorry about the quality.










































Thanks for any help.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Is the tank cycled? The 0 nitrates usually indicates an uncycled tank although I would also expect to see readings for ammonia and/or nitrite. It looks a like maybe some scrapes and ammonia burn to me. The salt I use suggests 1 tbs for 5 gallons...check your box to see. Keep an eye on it in case it spreads or gets fuzzy, but IMO you are doing the right thing. Some Pimafix and Melafix might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. 
I just rechecked levels and I would say the nitrates are closer to 10ppm's. Ran out of my normal drip tests and have been using the dunking sticks...sometimes its hard for me to read it.

Currently doing two 20%-30% water changes per week.

Tank has been set up for almost 3 years. However two weeks ago I set up another filter and changed gravel...both of which came from a well established tank. I doubt it, but that could of done it.

Double checked ammonia and got nothing.

Could it be ammonia burn from shipping?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I agree with the Doc....
You are doing the right thing-It could be ammonia burn from the trip----

Right salt dosage and some mela or pima should do the trick-

But certainly let us know if it progresses man...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

To me they look like battle wounds, probably either from South America or in the holding tank if other Rhoms were in with him. Could also have been caused bt being netted. The chimple i wouldnt worry about. I wouldnt resort to meds unless things turned for the worse. Salt at either 1 tablespoon per 5G or 10G whatever worked for you in the past. If unsure than 1 tBSP for every 5G should do the trick.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

If you look at the previous pics those spots weren't there. it looks like he's developing some kind of fungus. I don't know ur water temp but raise it to about 84 and dose wth milafix and pimafix. If he's eating and active I wouldn't be alarmed.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Dr. G,
Should I only be adding the amount of salt (1tbsp/5gals) for the amount of water that I remove during a water change? Meaning if I take out 15 gallons, put in three tablespoons of salt? Seems like I read somewhere thats what I'm supposed to do. 
Or should I be putting in straight up 1tbsp for every five gallons for the entire volume of tank water every week or so?

Alex, 
I am starting to feel that this could be a fungal issue. 
Like the pics you've seen, the rhom arrived to me with only the rub on his chin. No other wounds per say. When G brought up the netting theory that did remind me....
After drip acclimating him, when I netted the rhom out of the bucket, he ended up getting both his gill plate and pectoral fin caught in the net while I was trying to introduce him to his tank. The whole "freeing" process took about 30-40 seconds being as gentle as possible. He hardly even struggled. 
I wouldn't be suprized if this is what it turned out to be. However I've never kept a fish that would damage so baddly from being netted. Thats what makes me want to prepare for some kind of fungus.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Tango374 said:


> Dr. G,
> Should I only be adding the amount of salt (1tbsp/5gals) for the amount of water that I remove during a water change? Meaning if I take out 15 gallons, put in three tablespoons of salt? Seems like I read somewhere thats what I'm supposed to do.
> Or should I be putting in straight up 1tbsp for every five gallons for the entire volume of tank water every week or so?


Only replace what is removed with a water change.



> Alex,
> I am starting to feel that this could be a fungal issue.
> Like the pics you've seen, the rhom arrived to me with only the rub on his chin. No other wounds per say. When G brought up the netting theory that did remind me....
> After drip acclimating him, when I netted the rhom out of the bucket, he ended up getting both his gill plate and pectoral fin caught in the net while I was trying to introduce him to his tank. The whole "freeing" process took about 30-40 seconds being as gentle as possible. He hardly even struggled.
> I wouldn't be suprized if this is what it turned out to be. However I've never kept a fish that would damage so baddly from being netted. Thats what makes me want to prepare for some kind of fungus.


Fungal infections are secondary...they are brought on by injury and stress. I don't see the characterstic fuzzy, cottony tufts of a fungal infection in those pics. The salt should help prevent this as well as some Pimafix. The salt and some Melafix will help prevent bacterial infections.

It is much better to scoop a piranha in a bucket or container than net it when you need to move it. Large fish in a net will injure themselves and the added stress doesn't help. Toss in the fact that this fish just got shipped and is being tossed into a new tank and you have amplified stress which greatly lowers the immune system.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Melafix is the sh*t man it works on fish injuries and fin healing like a miracle


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

fish loooks great and those wounds will heal just fine probley chin rubbing on the glass as he was most likely givin the pet store special a 10 gallon tank


----------

